# Aspect Ratio Help



## ashis_lakra (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi There,

I have bought a Graphic Card which supports DVI and HDMI output only. I have Acer 18.5 inch LCD VGA monitor. There's no DVI port for the monitor, so i will use a DVI cable along with a "*VGA Male TO DVI Female Adapter*" to connect monitor to Graphics card. Since, i heard DVI is superior to VGA cable.

Now, my doubt is : My games at 1024x768 gets stretched full screen while using VGA cable and "*VGA Female TO DVI Male Adapter*". Will the monitor support "Maintain aspect ratio" by using DVI cable , so that the game doesn't stretch full screen? 

Help me clearing the doubts on using VGA and DVI cables..


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2011)

Which graphic card..?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 14, 2011)

Sapphire HD 5770 1GB DDR5 vapor-x


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 14, 2011)

I believe u need to choose another resolution for the game which is the same as the aspect ratio of ur monitor...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 14, 2011)

the game SWAT 4 runs in 1024x768 resolution and is stretched.. but this stretching can be adjusted in my lenovo y560 laptop... the laptop maintains aspect ratio in game, while my desktop doesnt...


----------



## asingh (Apr 14, 2011)

I think there is some setting in CCC to fix this. Will only be able to tell once I reach home..!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 14, 2011)

while using VGA cable, the CCC doesnt show anything to maintain Aspect Ratio. I googled and found that if monitor supports DVI then it can be maintained. So, if i use DVI cable and a adapter, will my monitor support maintaining aspect ratio ? that's the confusion..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

why are you running at 1024 resolution
i think 18.5 screen allows 1376*768 resolution


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ Yes i think you have found his problem mate.

*@ op* 

Do what piyush said and set your resolution *@ 1366x768*. Thats the native resolution of your monitor. It will fix the aspect ratio i.e 16:9.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 14, 2011)

the game doesnt show 1366x768 resolution.. it shows 800x600, 1024x768, 1200x800, 1600x1200 only.. some games dont support widescreen resolutions so, i run them in normal resolution and the games stretches.. the images dont seem sharp in stretching... any software to force the monitor maintaining aspect ratio ???


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 14, 2011)

^^Does this happen in all games???


----------



## masterkd (Apr 14, 2011)

SWAT 4 does not have native widescreen support. To use custom resolutions, navigate to

```
for 32 bit OS (vista/7)
<boot-drive-letter>:\Users\<your-user-name>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\Sierra\SWAT 4\Content\System\swat4.ini

for 32 bit OS (vista/7)
<boot-drive-letter>:\Users\<your-user-name>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files(x86)\Sierra\SWAT 4\Content\System\swat4.ini

for windows XP
\<game install folder>\Content\System\Swat4.ini
```

Search for the following lines:

```
FullscreenViewportX=
FullscreenViewportY=
```

and change it to

```
FullscreenViewportX=1366
FullscreenViewportY=768
```


----------

